# Chrome



## bug in (17 Avril 2013)

Bonjour a tous

J utilise chrome sur mon iphone et mon ipad seulement sur l ipad, il y a un petit detail qui me gene de plus en plus. En effet j aime bien utiliser plusieurs onglets en meme temps mais la, je ne sais pas pourquoi, lorsque je reviens a un onglet, celui ci se recharge de maniere aleatoire. C est a dire que parfois tout se passe bien mais la plupart du temps, celui ci se re actualise et c est super chiant! 
Savez vous pourquoi? Et surtout comment puis je empecher ca??


Merci d avance &#128522;


----------



## Lauange (17 Avril 2013)

Hello

Regarde dans les paramètres, confidentialité, préchargement des pages. J'ai testé sur le mien je suis pas sur de mon coup.

a+


----------



## bug in (17 Avril 2013)

Merci de ton aide. J avais deja pensé a ca alors je l ai desactivé il y a quelques jours mais malheureusement cela ne resout pas le probleme...


----------



## nikomimi (18 Avril 2013)

Oui sa fait pareil sous safari, quand tu veut revenir sur un ancien onglet plusieurs minutes après sa le recharge.

Je pense que c'est IOS qui est programmer comme sa et donc que sa doit faire la même chose avec tous les navigateurs.

Je ne sais pas si c'est un bug d'ios ou si c'est fait exprès, mais je vois pas quel est l'avantage pour Apple de procéder ainsi.

Essaye quand même d'envoyer un mail à l'express lane, peut-être qu'il feront remonter et corrigeront dans une prochaine MAJ.


----------



## bug in (18 Avril 2013)

Ok tant pis... Merci de votre aide!


----------



## bug in (19 Avril 2013)

Je me demande quand meme s'il n'y a pas un petit tweak sur cydia qui resoudrait le probleme... J'ai rien trouvé sur google...


----------



## bug in (1 Mai 2013)

J ose un Up!


----------



## bug in (11 Mai 2013)

Malheureusement c est deja fait, et ca ne change rien...Par exemple, la j ai facebook et chrome d ouverts, je fais une recherche google et ouvre un lien dans un nouvel onglet. 10 secondes plus tard je bascule sur cet onglet, la page recharge deja... C est vraiment super chiant!


----------



## bug in (12 Mai 2013)

Le mini en 6.1Jvais passer quelques jours sur safari pour voir.


----------



## bug in (17 Mai 2013)

Bon alors, safari présente le meme problème mais a une fréquence environ 100 fois inférieure.


----------



## bug in (25 Mai 2013)

A peu pres oui. Mais alors comment cela se fait il qu avec chrome j ai des refresh quasi permanents ???


----------

